
Signal iOS Device Transfer - fastest963
https://signal.org/blog/ios-device-transfer/
======
mfsch
Does anyone know if this works if you change your phone number? The support
article [1] still says you’ll lose your history in that case, but the scenario
mentioned in the blog post (someone else scanning the QR code) seems to imply
that the transfer doesn’t require both devices to be registered to the same
number.

[1]: [https://support.signal.org/hc/en-
us/articles/360007062012-Ne...](https://support.signal.org/hc/en-
us/articles/360007062012-New-Number-or-New-Phone)

